
Show HN: An open-source top-down action-adventure game - nicole_express
http://nicole.express/?games/as2
======
mariondaly
Here's the github:
[https://github.com/nicolebranagan/aspectstar2](https://github.com/nicolebranagan/aspectstar2)

It's written in c#, based upon Mono.

